
A running list of sites that don't use AWS - DoctorOW
https://blog.owenwalters.net/2019/02/05/a-running-list-of-sites-that-dont-use-aws/
======
QuinnyPig
I spot at least three errors. Just because a company signs a large deal with
GCP or Azure doesn't mean that they don't have workloads on other providers. I
guess I'm not too clear on the point of this list?

AWS sneaks in everywhere--including groups at Google and Microsoft.

~~~
DoctorOW
I tried my best. Mainly using dig and case studies that specified using
Azure/GCP as their exclusive web provider. I'm very open to fixing errors but
I'd need some idea of where you think they are and ideally some evidence to
back your claim.

In terms of why I'm doing this, there was an Amazon boycott a while back and
someone pointed out that one of Amazon's biggest source of revenue is AWS. So
I wanted to see if it's possible to avoid AWS while browsing the web. I'm not
saying its practical but I thought it was interesting.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Not for nothing, but some of these companies are into the "hundreds of
millions and up" level of infrastructure. Migrating that requires less "a
customer boycott" and more "an act of god."

~~~
DoctorOW
You're right that this isn't practical but it was interesting to put together
and thought it'd be interesting for other people with the same idea.

